
Can We Design Cities for Happiness? - bluesmoon
http://shareable.net/blog/can-we-design-cities-for-happiness
======
krainboltgreene
Someone needs to read Mr. X.

------
zackattack

      1. No open container laws
      2. Dense housing
      3. Public parks

